# Gummy Bear vitamins for kids



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok so here is my problem. The regular vitamins are huge , I just can not swallow them at all. so I was at costco and saw these gummy bear calciums with D and let me tell you they are so yummy. I have no problem eating 10







they each are 100 mg. do you think it will do the same thing as regular calcium pills? I want to buy the other vitamins too. anybody else is crazy like me and eat kids vitamins?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know about this. I used to take kids vitamins too, but then decided to switch over to Women's One A Day vitamins. Those aren't really that big. I'm curious to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> ok so here is my problem. The regular vitamins are huge , I just can not swallow them at all. so I was at costco and saw these gummy bear calciums with D and let me tell you they are so yummy. I have no problem eating 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give my kids the gummy bear vitamins. They are tasty! I'm having a hard time these days finding a vitamin that works for me. I just picked up some One a Day "Energy" vitamins and they give me diarrhea (sorry if TMI, LOL!!!) so I don't think I can take them anymore. The last ones I tried One a Day Women's bothered my stomach, too, and I had to cut them in half every day, which was a pain. I used to buy some good, natural ones at Trader Joes--I guess I should go back there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay, there are calcium chews that you can take. I think I've tried them and they're not gross. The link you provided doesn't say, but is there a lot of sugar in kids vitamins? 

(For some reason, I can just picture you shoveling down kids vitamins







, with Sparkey looking on







)



http://www.viactiv.com/products/index.jhtm...m/softchews.inc

WHOA - I just read a little more on the Lil' Critters website. What do you think about this statement??

*Myth: Snack foods are junk foods.*

Fact: There's no such thing as 'junk foods' just 'junky' ways of eating. Any food can fit in a healthful eating plan as long as it's eaten in the right proportions.



I wholeheartedly disagree. Any food can fit in a healthful eating plan - like what, chips and doritos??? WRONG.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I eat kids vitamins too.
I can't swallow those huge vitamins or even small ones. I tried all kinds but they are packaged so you really can't see how big they are and just gave up and bought flintstones or gummy bears now.








Also eating a tums a day will give u the calcium you need...I heard.


----------

